# Fifa 13



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 19, 2012)

*cdn2.spong.com/pack/f/i/fifa13373677l/_-FIFA-13-PC-_.jpg



*Summary of FIFA 13*

FIFA 13 captures all the drama and unpredictability of real-world soccer, and is driven by five game-changing innovations which revolutionize artificial intelligence, dribbling, ball control and physical play. It is the largest and deepest feature set in the history of the franchise. These innovations create a true battle for possession across the entire pitch, deliver freedom and creativity in attack, and capture all the drama and unpredictability of the real-world game.
Attacking Intelligence:
Players have the ability to analyse space, work harder and smarter to break down the defense, and think two plays ahead. Plus, players make runs that pull defenders out of position and open passing channels for teammates.

*Complete Dribbling:*
Face your opponent and use precise dribble touches combined with true 360-degree mobility with the ball. Be more creative and dangerous in 1v1 opportunities.

*1st Touch Control:*
A new system transforms the way players control the ball, eliminating near-perfect touch for every player, and creating more opportunities for defenders to capitalise on errant balls and poor touches to win back possession.

*EA SPORTS Football Club:*
Join the club and experience soccer's social network. Earn rewards, level up, enjoy live Challenges, and connect with friends. Everything within FIFA 13, and against friends, is measured in a meaningful way. Fans can earn rewards to unlock items from the new Football Club Catalogue, and build their status as they climb 100 levels. Real-world storylines drive Football Club through regular challenges so that FIFA 13 will look, feel and play like the real-world season. Support Your Club and compete against rivals in every area of the game, lifting your club higher in the league tables or helping them avoid relegation. Plus, the new EA SPORTS Football Club App for the iPhone enables fans to access to their EA SPORTS Football Club identity and friends, manage their FIFA Ultimate Team, search the live auctions and bid to win new players.​
You can pre-order it from Flipkart.com [If there are other sites please suggest me]

*Available in PC,Xbox 360,PS3,PS2,PS Vita,PSP*

Additional Infos for FIFA 13:

*UltimateFIFA* 
Gameplay - FIFA 13 Gameplay | UltimateFIFA 
Attacking Intelligence - FIFA 13 AI Improvements: Attacking Intelligence | UltimateFIFA 
Complete Dribbling - FIFA 13: Complete Dribbling | UltimateFIFA 
First Touch Control - FIFA 13: Complete Dribbling | UltimateFIFA 
Impact Engine - FIFA 13 Impact Engine | UltimateFIFA 
Tactical Free Kicks - FIFA 13 Tactical Free Kicks | UltimateFIFA

SYSTEM REQ

PC Recommended Specs:
CPU with Dual core processor (Core duo 2 or better).
Intel Core2Duo @ 2.4Ghz on Windows XP / Windows Vista / Windows 7. 2 Gigabyte of RAM.
DirectX® 9.0c Compatible 3D accelerated 256 MB video card or equivalent (must support Shader Model 3.0 or above).
ATI RADEON HD 2900. NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 19, 2012)

there is only  a few improvements as far i can tell, i am looking forward for the 1st touch and tactical freekicks.
i always wanted the graphics in the spectators to be more realistic. not some lame 2d figures , where every other person looks the same, the same movements.
 that what 's missing i guess , a more off field experience.
good article.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am so looking forward to fifa 13, but i would rather want to see them include better game modes than there is right now and for god's sake, bring LAN play back. Its irritating enough to know that only 4 controllers can be connected to a PC at any point of time. 

Plus, i want to play in gameranger.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 19, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> I am so looking forward to fifa 13, but i would rather want to see them include better game modes than there is right now and for god's sake, bring LAN play back. Its irritating enough to know that only 4 controllers can be connected to a PC at any point of time.
> 
> Plus, i want to play in gameranger.




I dun;t think they will allow the Lan play or gamerangers.... It will slow down there original Game.... that;s why they has restricted..


I am looking for Ultimate team....  It's the most important feature i like it..

Add me in Origin guys : patil29


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fifa servers suck and were filled with cheaters who would just quit when losing, gameranger had the real die hard fifa fans!


----------



## iittopper (Jul 21, 2012)

Fifa for pc will cost Rs 1799 here in india . That is bad news , I was looking forward to buy my first fifa game @ 999 .


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 21, 2012)

1799! That is tooooooo much. Dammit,i was waiting for this. Now i'll buy this title when cost will come down below 999


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn, that's too costly! gotta save from now if i want online play.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 21, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> 1799! That is tooooooo much. Dammit,i was waiting for this. Now i'll buy this title when cost will come down below 999



not sure if it will come @ 999


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 21, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Fifa for pc will cost Rs 1799 here in india . That is bad news , I was looking forward to buy my first fifa game @ 999 .



Source please.. ??

I dun't think so... in Origin they have listed 1,499 so it will be lowered...


----------



## iittopper (Jul 21, 2012)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Source please.. ??
> 
> I dun't think so... in Origin they have listed 1,499 so it will be lowered...



IndianVideoGamer | Video Game News, Video Game Reviews, Indian Video Games |  FIFA 13 priced Rs 3,499 for PS3, Rs 1,799 for PC


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 21, 2012)

iittopper said:


> IndianVideoGamer | Video Game News, Video Game Reviews, Indian Video Games |  FIFA 13 priced Rs 3,499 for PS3, Rs 1,799 for PC



*OMG....... !!!!!!!!!!!*

I was going to purchase like 2 sets of it... now i have to buy 1 now..


That's ridiculous... the nextworld.in has also listed 1,799 rs... 

Buy FIFA 13 for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.

I am just keeping my fingers cross for Flipkart.com price for PC..

Origin has listed it at 1,499 price.... Has anyone tried to buy from origin and got it quickly in this pre-order thing ?


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 22, 2012)

will it run on Intel HD4000?


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 22, 2012)

mrinmoy said:


> will it run on Intel HD4000?



It will, how good? i don't know.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 22, 2012)

^^^yes on medium settings


----------



## mitraark (Jul 22, 2012)

WOah RS 1799 is outrageous , not when most Games are available n the 500-1000 bracket.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 22, 2012)

wtf. -_- i was planning on buying this for 999.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 23, 2012)

Jripper said:


> wtf. -_- i was planning on buying this for 999.



But still i am going to buy it... 

IF you want cheaper then go from Origin.. they have listed 1,599.... if you had pre-ordered earlier it would have been 999rs

Latest Screenshots now available:

News: FIFA 13: First Manager Mode, Skill Games screens - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## abhisheak (Jul 25, 2012)

form where can i buy the fifa 13 ultimate pre-order edition?
fifa 13 is listed at 2199@origin


----------



## MuraliUtd (Jul 26, 2012)

WTH FiFA 13 RS 2219 ? No I dont want standard edition fuea 
Back to game ranger 

btw PES 2013 Demo released for PC,PS3 n Xbox...[offtopic :-/] If Priced under 1500/- take my money !
PES 2013 | Download the PES 2013 PC Demo (+ Mirror Links) | The official page for Konami-PES2013.com


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 26, 2012)

MuraliUtd said:


> WTH FiFA 13 RS 2219 ? No I dont want standard edition fuea
> *Back to game ranger*
> 
> btw PES 2013 Demo released for PC,PS3 n Xbox...[offtopic :-/] If Priced under 1500/- take my money !
> PES 2013 | Download the PES 2013 PC Demo (+ Mirror Links) | The official page for Konami-PES2013.com



Won't work bro, FIFA removed LAN gaming, which means no more gameranger.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 26, 2012)

abhisheak said:


> form where can i buy the fifa 13 ultimate pre-order edition?
> fifa 13 is listed at 2199@origin



i think in india there is no ut edition.. Flipkart says that


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 26, 2012)

wtf too much :/ it should be good @999 or something


----------



## MuraliUtd (Jul 27, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> Won't work bro, FIFA removed LAN gaming, which means no more gameranger.


Yeahh!!! Back 2 FiFA 11



Abhishekrocked said:


> i think in india there is no ut edition.. Flipkart says that


I think only 2219 version has Ultimate team


----------



## iittopper (Jul 27, 2012)

Rs 1799 is not justified for fifa 13 particularly for a student like me . All ea games price have abnormally increased . Origin listed crysis 3 , most wanted , dead space 3 for rs 3300 .


----------



## MuraliUtd (Jul 27, 2012)

Product No Longer Available on Origin


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 29, 2012)

MuraliUtd said:


> Product No Longer Available on Origin





So No Ultimate Edition... i guess...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2012)

If you have FIFA 12 then this game is not worth your money. Wait for next game. Its pointless to purchase FIFA every year


----------



## mitraark (Jul 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> If you have FIFA 12 then this game is not worth your money. Wait for next game. Its pointless to purchase FIFA every year



Many people said the same about FIFA 11 and FIFA 12.

EVery FIFA is worth the money to some people. The subtle differences between adjecent FIFA may not seem visible to the normal person but for the ones who play thoroughly , it settles in time.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

Well the hype of FIFA 12 was very much also many details were there showing significant improvement over last game but thats not the case with FIFA 13. Again its my personal opinion but still if you have FIFA 12 and still want a football game then better give PES 13 a try.


----------



## abhisheak (Jul 30, 2012)

fifa 13 CM is simply great
plus many more added features


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Aug 2, 2012)

abhisheak said:


> fifa 13 CM is simply great
> plus many more added features



Fifa 13 ultimate team features has been added more such as you can bid on your mobile now in andriod and ios.

I also have pre ordered it in flipkart..... The only reason i am taking is for ultimate team...

Can't wait to try C.RONALDO in ut.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 5, 2012)

Will this game run on Intel HD 2000 Graphics .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 5, 2012)

it should in low-medium settings ... fifa games not very demanding


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Will this game run on Intel HD 2000 Graphics .



I don't think so. FIFA 12 wasn't running properly on Intel 3000. Let aside 2000.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 6, 2012)

I was able to run NFS : HP 2010 at low in 1280x1024 at 30 fps in Core i3 2100 + HD 2000 Graphics So, I suppose FIFA shouldnt be that much of a problem


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Will this game run on Intel HD 2000 Graphics .



it lags like crazy on Intel HD 3000. I tried. FIFA 12 that is.


----------



## abhisheak (Aug 10, 2012)

i dont know why people are writing that fifa 12 doesn't run on hd2000
i am having i3 2100 with intel hd 2000 and games run smoothly at 1280*720
although occasionally time u will get micro stuttering (you can eliminate micro stuttering via some tweaks in settings) otherwise game run very smoothly


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

I am talking about higher resolutions. Also never expect much grom IGP.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Aug 13, 2012)

1 month to go...


----------



## MuraliUtd (Aug 15, 2012)

*Gamescom Trailer

September 11 Demo 
Fifa 13 1h2m36s

Give Me Ultimate Edition you ***


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 17, 2012)

FIFA 13 – Be A Referee Mode | FIFPlay


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 17, 2012)

Now what is this. What kind of fifa fans asked for refree mode?

Now what is this. What kind of fifa fans asked for refree mode?


----------



## MuraliUtd (Aug 17, 2012)

It;s *FREE* right ??


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 19, 2012)

MuraliUtd said:


> View attachment 6469
> 
> It;s *FREE* right ??



FIFA 13 game | Game | Flipkart.com PC


----------



## MuraliUtd (Aug 19, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> FIFA 13 game | Game | Flipkart.com PC


yup...Removed Standard edition and Updated...


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Aug 30, 2012)

Now 3 Free DLC...


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2012)

If limited edition cost 1499INR then I guess normal edition will cost 999INR. I will buy normal edition. Any big difference between them?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2012)

Maybe some dresses, players, DLC would be available for LE only. Just do a google search.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks. I yesterday I saw the difference in flipkart, additional kits, celebration pack and adidas team etc. Not worth of paying extra 500,I guess.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 3, 2012)

Yup certainly not worth paying 500INR.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 5, 2012)

So what, is this playable on a KB? Ain't buying a stupid controller.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes it can be played, but it's hard to tricks on keyboard. I bought controller only for FIFA. I have played FIFA08 on keyboard since 2008, I play good but still don't know how to do tricks, I know but takes lot and lot of practice

Yes it can be played, but it's hard to tricks on keyboard. I bought controller only for FIFA. I have played FIFA08 on keyboard since 2008, I play good but still don't know how to do tricks, I know but takes lot and lot of practice


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2012)

@ ithehappy
The game is meant to be played with a controller so it would be better if you play with a controller thats all.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 5, 2012)

I heard fifa 13 is so realistic that even when you press the pass button, Robben doesn`t pass


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks both, Anand and Swapnil. Lets see if I can play it with KB, otherwise I finally will have to buy that damn thing!

@arvind- ROFLMAO.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 6, 2012)

@arvindrao LOLZ 

btw anybody considering buying PES 13??


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 6, 2012)

There are quite a few Fifa jokes out there
 why do i have to answer a question before commenting???


----------



## RON28 (Sep 6, 2012)

i liked PES 2013, can someone tell how much is the differnece between PES 10 and FIFA 13?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 6, 2012)

Between PES 10 & FIFA 13 ?? A lot. You do realise that thats a 3 year gap so obviously there would be significant changes.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

arvindrao15 said:


> There are quite a few Fifa jokes out there
> why do i have to answer a question before commenting???



because we are monitoring you and deciding if you're good enough for TDF


----------



## gameranand (Sep 6, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> because we are monitoring you and deciding if you're good enough for TDF



LOL


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 7, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> because we are monitoring you and deciding if you're good enough for TDF


The questions are so difficult,i've had to use google


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2012)

arvindrao15 said:


> The questions are so difficult,i've had to use google



looks like you'll not pass the TDF test. You're not worthy of our forum bro.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Sep 7, 2012)

I have Fifa 12....now looking for 13..


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 7, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> looks like you'll not pass the TDF test. You're not worthy of our forum bro.



That would be sad.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ dont take it seriously, i'm just having fun


----------



## REY619 (Sep 7, 2012)

Indian National Team confirmed in FIFA 13!!  

List of leagues in FIFA 13 | EA SPORTS Soccer


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2012)

manojbhagat said:


> That would be sad.



Don't worry it'll be over once you reach the post threshold.


----------



## MuraliUtd (Sep 8, 2012)

REY619 said:


> Indian National Team confirmed in FIFA 13!!
> 
> List of leagues in FIFA 13 | EA SPORTS Soccer



Great !!! Cant wait to play for my Country


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, play for India and beat Spain. That would be awesome. I want play against real players. Date is coming close. Is it confirmed that standard edition will cost 999INR?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2012)

Isn't the game up for pre ordering ??


----------



## REY619 (Sep 8, 2012)

^its up for pre ordering since like a month ago.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 8, 2012)

I saw only on flipkart, they only have limited edition.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2012)

See the origin store and steam also. If none has standard edition for pre order means that it would be available after release.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 9, 2012)

But I can't buy from steam and all, no credit/debit card.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Don't worry it'll be over once you reach the post threshold.


Thats good news!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> But I can't buy from steam and all, no credit/debit card.



Sad. Steam is the best store for games.


----------



## lokesh10 (Sep 11, 2012)

Abhishekrocked said:


> *cdn2.spong.com/pack/f/i/fifa13373677l/_-FIFA-13-PC-_.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would definitely give it a try as I am a great football fan.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 11, 2012)

I am confused , when is the Demo coming out [IST] ? 2.00 P.M. today (Tuesday) ?


----------



## REY619 (Sep 11, 2012)

mitraark said:


> I am confused , when is the Demo coming out [IST] ? 2.00 P.M. today (Tuesday) ?



Demo is out NOW for PC. 2.2GB download.

Get it from Origin - FIFA 13


----------



## gameranand (Sep 12, 2012)

Long time since I saw a demo for any AAA game.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2012)

just now I saw on GAME4U, they are giving No.10 tshirt with pre orders. And same for Most Wanted 2012

*www.game4u.com/shop/faces/tiles/pr...atalogueID=1&categoryID=12&parentCategoryID=#


----------



## ram22693 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd rather have this FIFA 13 game | Game | Flipkart.com PC than the shirt.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 20, 2012)

so, who all have pre-ordered it??

gameplay comparing fifa 13 with pes 13


----------



## gameranand (Sep 20, 2012)

^^ Well for comparision you must play both the games but both games haven't released yet so....


----------



## ram22693 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have pre-ordered from Flipkart.


----------



## FifaFan (Sep 27, 2012)

I've been playing pirated games my whole life...recently m thinking of getting Fifa 13 cos i wanna play ONLINE...but m lost, can i play online from India? Do i need some kind of membership using credit card? (I don't have credit card or anything like that). Will 3G be okay? M gonna buy the original which is Rs 1799 (too costly ), so i dnt wanna spend that much n not be able to play online.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 28, 2012)

FifaFan said:


> I've been playing pirated games my whole life...recently m thinking of getting Fifa 13 cos i wanna play ONLINE...but m lost, can i play online from India? Do i need some kind of membership using credit card? (I don't have credit card or anything like that). Will 3G be okay? M gonna buy the original which is Rs 1799 (too costly ), so i dnt wanna spend that much n not be able to play online.



is it for the psp or pc or ps3/xbox?? what ever it is, you don't need a credit card for activation, only an internet connection, and you can play online with 512kbps or above. also there might be updates that are mandatory (but that's a good thing  )


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

@ FIfafan
you need a nice and fast enough internet connection apart from the game. Thats all.


----------



## WyccaLeo (Sep 29, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> I have pre-ordered from Flipkart.




 Have you got your FIFA 13 Copy ??? I still wating for it ... Frustrated ... Thought i would get it on launch date ...


----------



## iittopper (Sep 29, 2012)

WyccaLeo said:


> Have you got your FIFA 13 Copy ??? I still wating for it ... Frustrated ... Thought i would get it on launch date ...



it is nearly impossible to get the game on same day as it is launch . only way is to go to shop and buy it ! game4u actually started selling fifa 13 on midnight release day .


----------



## Kirancr7 (Sep 30, 2012)

I think Ill get it day after tomorrow from flipkart. Guys whats ur orgin ID? Mine is kirancr9


----------



## dan4u (Oct 1, 2012)

guys I got my copy, Installed it, but its not launching, origin says launching fifa 13....but nothing happens...any idea why??

EDIT:- ok got it to play, also I'd like to mention this time many of us was excited,for the inclusion of India, but I have to say it was more of an insult than recognition. of all the International teams India is the only country with a one star rating, the next lowest is 2.5 or 3 star rated.

Origin ID- dan4u666


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 2, 2012)

WyccaLeo said:


> Have you got your FIFA 13 Copy ??? I still wating for it ... Frustrated ... Thought i would get it on launch date ...



Got it on launch date at 4pm or so itself. Where are you from? 

By the way, origin id: rgsilent


----------



## aaronbrako (Oct 2, 2012)

rgsilent said:


> Got it on launch date at 4pm or so itself.


Same here, flipkart FTW.
origin id: aaronbrako


----------



## ram22693 (Oct 2, 2012)

Got mine on 29th Morning.  UT is Fantastic. 

Origin ID: ram_CR7 

I am adding both of you who gave the origin IDs.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 2, 2012)

dan4u: your fifa working now?
how is the feeling ? And tired playing with India?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 4, 2012)

@Swapnil26sps yea its working now, its amazing, there is so much content and stuff to do, about India read post 94.....

and guys what did you get with the DLC packs?

and any difference with MSAA  off or at 4x?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 11, 2012)

hey there was a 200 MB update, don't know what it fixed, but the background cover in origin client has changed.......


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 11, 2012)

Played FIFA 13 last night. What a loathsome game. That's it.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 15, 2012)

Can someone tell me how to defend in this damn game? Players won't auto run! Any way to do that?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 16, 2012)

The defending system in fifa 13 is not much different from that of fifa 12. The ingame interactive training might suffice.
I'll try to explain how it works, solely for (XBOX360) controllers at semi-pro/pro difficulty level.

Basic Defending Controls are:
Jockey:Right trigger.
Contain:A
Tackle:X
2nd Defender:Right button
Running Jockey: Right trigger + Left trigger.
Change player: Left button/Right analogue stick.

Simple techniques for defending lies in the concept of Jockeying.
Firstly, always choose the player between the opponent and your goal, i.e select the defender instead of making the midfielder fall back.
Next, as long as you are in front of the opponent, always hold down the RT, and move backwards along with him. If you try to straight rush into him, tackle or not, he'd easily pass the ball to his teammate or much worse, slip past you.
If opponent is on the wings, and/or you are beside a swifty opponent instead of being in front of him, hold RT+LT to achieve running jockey. That way, he'll not attempt cross or rush for goal himself.
Time your tackle (X) when near the defence line, that way, if you miss, you'd get covered by your ally. Make sure you time it correctly, as like before, recovery from the failed tackle takes time.
When playing against better teams, or at higher difficulties, the intensity of passes increases on both side, in this situation, press and hold the RB while you cover the nearest, least defended opponent striker. That way, your teammates will do the tackling job, and they will (most probably)fail to get the ball for themselves, but you will force the opponent to pass, which you could intercept. While RB method, you can also stand near behind you attacking teammate, so you can grab the ball for yourself.
'A' button, the contain function is mostly useless for me as much of it can be achieved by Jockeying, i guess if someone is lazy to hold 2 buttons together can hold A.

.
.


dan4u said:


> ok got it to play, also I'd like to mention this time many of us was excited,for the inclusion of India, but I have to say it was more of an insult than recognition. of all the International teams India is the only country with a one star rating, the next lowest is 2.5 or 3 star rated.



Its not an insult if its true.

.
.


dan4u said:


> ok got it to play, also I'd like to mention this time many of us was excited,for the inclusion of India, but I have to say it was more of an insult than recognition. of all the International teams India is the only country with a one star rating, the next lowest is 2.5 or 3 star rated.



Its not an insult if its true.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 20, 2012)

FIFA13 PC standard edition for 1799!
 Buy FIFA 13 (Standard Edition) (PC) online, FIFA 13 (Standard Edition) (PC) Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping


----------



## Running_bull (Oct 28, 2012)

FIFA 13 is better then PES this time ...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Oct 28, 2012)

But , PES gameplay is really better than FIFA . But allround FIFA is Good.


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 28, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> But , PES gameplay is really better than FIFA . But allround FIFA is Good.



Yes, indeed PES is far better than FIFA in the gameplay wise it gives you total control over the player unlike FIFA ,but FIFA is simply good...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 28, 2012)

will it work on intel hd graphics hd 4000 available  on the i7 3770 non k cpu


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 1, 2012)

rijinpk1 said:


> will it work on intel hd graphics hd 4000 available  on the i7 3770 non k cpu


yes,surely. Just make sure you play at med settings.


----------



## abhisheak (Nov 6, 2012)

i want to buy aguero in fifa 13 ultimate team
if anybody having it and trade it for fifa coins or INR rupees
plz contact me :- abhisheak.bansal@gmail.com


----------



## sajidiqbal (Nov 7, 2012)

i have a problem regarding installation. can u help me please?????


----------



## savagepriest (Nov 7, 2012)

my friend brought it for 800 from a guy in delhi


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 15, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/KPNNO.gif


----------



## dan4u (Nov 15, 2012)

^ lol was that a glitch or for real?? got a card?


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok,so when I launch my FIFA 13 it is stuck on the very first screen(with the Messi image and FIFA 13 logo). Any solution?


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 29, 2012)

^^
Removed.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

krishnendu said:


> ^^
> I had this problem, uninstalled Origin and replaced the old crack with a new one and got i working.



Against Forum Rules.


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Against Forum Rules.



Sorry my bad. Post removed.


----------



## sam.dg (Dec 1, 2012)

Any FIFA13 player on PS3 here?


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 5, 2012)

I am having a strange problem. The day before yesterday fifa 13 was running fine, but yesterday when I started it was crashing to desktop before the match begin. And also I noticed that screen is flickering a little.


----------



## krishnendu (Dec 21, 2012)

OMG Adriano wants to leave Barca, and the board selling him without my permission, this is happening for all the teams in manager mood .
any one knows how to stop it???


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 3, 2013)

hey frends,,fifa13 isn't executable on my win8 64 bit.. I m having dell inspiron 17 r . anysuggestion?? I hv tried compatibility tweeks n ol


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 15, 2013)

Please please please can anyone give me tips for this game?? I play using keyboard. There is a friend who is defeating me continuously. All he does is through ball (lofted one) can anyone tell me a solution. He often catches me with no defenders near goal post using this lofted through ball. Please tell me any solution. Also what is the best way to gain possession of ball from opponent. I just keep pressed the contain button (d)


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2013)

Are you familiar with FIFA series?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 15, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Are you familiar with FIFA series?



No bro. I'm not. But now it's almost two weeks. I can defeat other guys. But this guy has really blown me away. Please help me. Which is the best formation against lofted through pass?



ithehappy said:


> Are you familiar with FIFA series?



No bro. I'm not. But now it's almost two weeks. I can defeat other guys. But this guy has really blown me away. Please help me. Which is the best formation against lofted through pass?


----------



## krishnendu (Feb 15, 2013)

^^
you can use the offside trap. but you need to organize your defense well. play as much as you can. check your control keys, CONTAIN TEAMMATE option can be helpful . best of luck 



Harsh Pranami said:


> Please please please can anyone give me tips for this game?? I play using keyboard. There is a friend who is defeating me continuously. All he does is through ball (lofted one) can anyone tell me a solution. He often catches me with no defenders near goal post using this lofted through ball. Please tell me any solution. Also what is the best way to gain possession of ball from opponent. I just keep pressed the contain button (d)



Its tougher to defend in fifa 13 only pressinf contain will not help try to stand tackle the played. you can double press the opponent to get the possession just like BARCA


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> No bro. I'm not. But now it's almost two weeks. I can defeat other guys. But this guy has really blown me away. Please help me. Which is the best formation against lofted through pass?


Pal two weeks are nothing. To put it simple, I played FIFA from version 98, and finally in 2004 I somewhat was able to _defeat_ other guys, then in 2008 I was something like a okay player, in 2010 I was making fun in legendary mode, still I am BAD gamer, but yeah I did defeat some heavy weight guys.
Besides, if I were you I would not give a damn that I am losing. That person you are playing against, is he playing these genres for longer than yours? If he is, if he plays it or practice it often then he should win imo. I had this same irritation some weeks ago while playing with a friend, then I saw him playing with another person, and quite honestly I was happy that he defeated me repeatedly, he is just a better player than me, of course, and I am talking about FIFA 13 here.
On the game, well, till now, FIFA 10 is my limitation. I couldn't understand how on earth to defend in FIFA 13 (same for previous two versions, it's like a wonder to me). So I gave up.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 15, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Pal two weeks are nothing. To put it simple, I played FIFA from version 98, and finally in 2004 I somewhat was able to _defeat_ other guys, then in 2008 I was something like a okay player, in 2010 I was making fun in legendary mode, still I am BAD gamer, but yeah I did defeat some heavy weight guys.
> Besides, if I were you I would not give a damn that I am losing. That person you are playing against, is he playing these genre for longer than yours? If he is, if he plays it or practice it often then he should win imo. I had this same irritation some weeks ago while playing with a friend, then I saw him playing with another person, and quite honestly I was happy that he defeated me repeatedly, he is just a better player than me, of course, and I am talking about FIFA 13 here.
> On the game, well, till now, FIFA 10 is my limitation. I couldn't understand how on earth to defend in FIFA 13 (same for previous two versions, it's like a wonder to me. So I gave up.


yeah he's playing it since long time.


----------



## krishnendu (Feb 15, 2013)

^^
yap fifa 12 and 13 is different from the older versions, when it comes to defending its tougher, but after playing 3 4yrs career mood with different teams now im able to win just like previous FIFAs, and i must say FIFA 13 is great.
I think the main difference is contain players and stand tackling. another thing is while moving a particular player you can contain the ball with another player, by the Lshift or space button.


 @Harsh Pranami

Watch tutorials which really helps.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 17, 2013)

I play FIFA 12 regularly on legendary and with my roommate(who is playing Fifa since 2006) on keyboard. I started losing at about 6-0 or 6-1 and after long periods of frustration I am able to pull a draw and sometimes a win . This game takes a lot of practice. One thing I learnt the hard way is that you don't have to keep on pressing contain all the time. You have to set offside traps, bring back defenders in time, time your slides, use jockey and keep your head open.


----------



## deeparohatgiri (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a sony vaio laptop with 2 gb ddr3 ram and computer performance is 4.5 ... will fifa 13 work on my lappy??


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 21, 2013)

deeparohatgiri said:


> I have a sony vaio laptop with 2 gb ddr3 ram and computer performance is 4.5 ... will fifa 13 work on my lappy??


Give more specs like processor, graphics card. Or you should ask in the thread Will this game run in my configuration. Most probably it will run in low to medium settings but you better confirm


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 24, 2013)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Give more specs like processor, graphics card. Or you should ask in the thread Will this game run in my configuration. Most probably it will run in low to medium settings but you better confirm


It might run. What graphic card do you have?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 6, 2013)

What are the teams you guys like to play with in the game........I go for madrid  an d sometimes manu


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 6, 2013)

India...


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 6, 2013)

I didn't even know there's Indian team in the game
I will try that too.....


----------



## krishnendu (Mar 7, 2013)

Playing as a player is much more fun compare to manager mood ..


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 8, 2013)

i dont use contain, i used to when it was new in fifa 11 but now i mark manually. and i have been playing fifa since 2004 and euro 2004 (only fifa to have 3d crowds). i missed out 2006, 2008 and 2010. I have played every other fifa since 2004 and i use keyboard with arrow for movement+wasdqexc for others.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 8, 2013)

Contain should be used but not all the time. Like 70% manually to get the defenders in key positions and at other times contain key as charging and sliding becomes really tough manually. Unless of course you are exceptionally good in defense.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 8, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> i dont use contain, i used to when it was new in fifa 11 but now i mark manually. and i have been playing fifa since 2004 and euro 2004 (only fifa to have 3d crowds). i missed out 2006, 2008 and 2010. I have played every other fifa since 2004 and i use keyboard with arrow for movement+wasdqexc for others.



Can you do skill moves & freekicks using a keyboard? 
I use keyboard too & almost same keybindings as you, skill moves are almost impossible for me & about 1 in 50 freekicks go in on Fifa 2011.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2013)

Nah, anything released after FIFA 10 is meant for those stupid controllers, and I mean if you wanna play it completely, the skill moves and all. Don't know why they still release stuffs for PC!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Nah, anything released after FIFA 10 is meant for those stupid controllers, and I mean if you wanna play it completely, the skill moves and all. Don't know why they still release stuffs for PC!



Because controllers works on PC also.


----------



## krishnendu (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ +1



ithehappy said:


> Nah, anything released after FIFA 10 is meant for those stupid controllers, and I mean if you wanna play it completely, the skill moves and all. Don't know why they still release stuffs for PC!



Everything works well on keyboard too, I can do all the skill moves by keyboard just the difference is using controllers is easier.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 9, 2013)

krishnendu said:


> ^^ +1
> 
> Everything works well on keyboard too, I can do all the skill moves by keyboard just the difference is using controllers is easier.



You mind sharing your key bindings?     I use arrow keys for movement & have assigned left shift & numpad direction keys for the skill moves,  but switching between them is really hard.


----------



## krishnendu (Mar 9, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> You mind sharing your key bindings?     I use arrow keys for movement & have assigned left shift & numpad direction keys for the skill moves,  but switching between them is really hard.



Yes same here. and that is why controller is far more easier. 360 turn is almost impossible on numpad 8-4-2-6. 

I use S to contain player and SPACE to contain another team-mate. W-A-S-D just like old fifa. Playing from fifa07.

Anyone here playing career mode AS PLAYER ???


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 10, 2013)

you know for fifa 11 and 12 you had to configure key bindings in that game configuration dialogue box that appears before the game. in that you also select the graphics detail. well that created a lot of problems. because in that box it showed you key bindings but inside the game it showed the symbols of the gamepad buttons.

but not from fifa 13. now you do the key bindings inside the game and it shows the keys you assigned instead of the symbols. so my advice is to use whatever you fell comfortable with. OR go the old fifa way, ie, WASDQEZXC+arrows, which was in 2004, 05, 06, 07, 08. 

they messed up from 2009 to 12. and then 2013 happened. The best FIFA till date. and trust me i've played them all extensively.

one important think to note while binding keyboard keys is that in some keyboards some button combos might not work together. for eg, 3 arrow keys+q will not work. so set accordingly.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 10, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Please please please can anyone give me tips for this game?? I play using keyboard. There is a friend who is defeating me continuously. All he does is through ball (lofted one) can anyone tell me a solution. He often catches me with no defenders near goal post using this lofted through ball. Please tell me any solution. Also what is the best way to gain possession of ball from opponent. I just keep pressed the contain button (d)



I've heard the lofted through Balls are disallowed in gaming competitions, they do work out unfairly. One way to stop those is to play with fast defenders ( with high Sprint Speed and Acceleration ) , i play Clichy in CB sometimes.

Also, playing in a defensive formation helps, i always play 4-1-2-1-2 formation ( now it's called DIamond ) , the CDM plays a vital role in defense.

Defending requires a lot of anticipation, always keep your eye out for open players ( players who are unmarked and can freely receieve a pass) instead of just the opponent who has the ball. Make use of Secondary Press sometimes, use your current player to block the open player.

Bear in mind these are just what works for me, tactics vary depending upon the style you play.


----------



## krishnendu (Mar 10, 2013)

mitraark said:


> *I've heard the lofted through Balls are disallowed in gaming competitions*



 lol


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 16, 2013)

What formations do you guys play on ?   & hows the tactical defending  compared to legacy defending


----------



## krishnendu (Mar 17, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> What formations do you guys play on ?   & hows the tactical defending  compared to legacy defending



I play 4-3-3 off side trap for most of the teams and cover defending with some teams like Spurs because they have fast wingers.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 17, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Please please please can anyone give me tips for this game?? I play using keyboard. There is a friend who is defeating me continuously. All he does is through ball (lofted one) can anyone tell me a solution. He often catches me with no defenders near goal post using this lofted through ball. Please tell me any solution. Also what is the best way to gain possession of ball from opponent. I just keep pressed the contain button (d)



Now it seems that I've improved a bit. Required lot of practice and patience.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 19, 2013)

Guys any Real Madrid fans here, install this mod and regenerate. You will love it.
Messi To CR7 Convertor Mod - FIFA 13 at ModdingWay


----------



## krishnendu (Mar 20, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Guys any Real Madrid fans here, install this mod and regenerate. You will love it.
> Messi To CR7 Convertor Mod - FIFA 13 at ModdingWay



Nice one, im not a real fan though but got some other useful stuff from there like NEYMAR's new hair style 

Thanks.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 23, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what to do to get the ball past midfielders?? I've developed a bad habit of only lobbed through balls. I gave up keyboard and moved to joystick


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 23, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Can anyone tell me what to do to get the ball past midfielders?? I've developed a bad habit of only lobbed through balls. I gave up keyboard and moved to joystick



Joystick or gamepad? Well,with FIFA 13 the game is really tactical. And if you will only rely on one type of technique then it would be not good for you when you play with someone who is not prone to that technique. Work the ball continuously for creating spaces between player,keep possession but not for too long with a single player,practice crosses,long shots. Most of all if you have mastered one technique(chip thru ball in your case) don't keep using it if you want to get better. Play on legendary and practice different techniques of playing.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 23, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Joystick or gamepad? Well,with FIFA 13 the game is really tactical. And if you will only rely on one type of technique then it would be not good for you when you play with someone who is not prone to that technique. Work the ball continuously for creating spaces between player,keep possession but not for too long with a single player,practice crosses,long shots. Most of all if you have mastered one technique(chip thru ball in your case) don't keep using it if you want to get better. Play on legendary and practice different techniques of playing.



Yeah. All I've mastered is lobbed through balls. I gave up keyboard because it was very hard to perform skill moves using it.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 5, 2013)

just wanted to share something funny that happened in my Career Mode with Wolves
So in my third season i bought Lloris from spurs and from that season onwards  every time i played them they had an outfield player in goal (Bale,Dembele,Adebayor till now) I have no idea how this happens surely they have backup keepers?
Has this happened to anyone?

*MY TEAM*
Aubameyang(90)
Neymar(90)El Sharaway(90)Hazard(91)
Witsel(90)Pogba(88)
Imbaye(85)Kalas(89)N'Kolou(88)Imbaye(85)Azpilicueta(85)
Lloris(93)


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 6, 2013)

CarlonSamuels said:


> just wanted to share something funny that happened in my Career Mode with Wolves
> So in my third season i bought Lloris from spurs and from that season onwards  every time i played them they had an outfield player in goal (Bale,Dembele,Adebayor till now) I have no idea how this happens surely they have backup keepers?
> Has this happened to anyone?
> 
> ...



Happens to me in Fifa 11 with one of the teams.  Don't have Fifa 13


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 15, 2013)

Anyone unlocked all the pros skills?? Can anyone tell me how to do it?

Can anyone tell me how to unlock all celebration without complrting the accomplishments?? please


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 16, 2013)

^Buy it from the EASFC catalogue


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 20, 2013)

CarlonSamuels said:


> ^Buy it from the EASFC catalogue


Well I got it. But thanks for your help.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 21, 2013)

How to play FIFA 13 online guys. I wanna play wid my friends.


----------

